# is TIVA GA or MAC?



## FractalMind (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm confused with Total Intravenous Anesthesia (TIVA) is this General Anesthesia? or MAC? or could be both?

Erika.


----------



## TammyW (Jul 9, 2009)

we consider TIVA, general.   anxious to see other responses.


----------



## LaSeille (Jul 16, 2009)

Every anesthesiologist I have asked has stated that TIVA is general.

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------



## jdrueppel (Jul 21, 2009)

We also bill TIVA using general anesthesia billing guidelines, however, we separately identify TIVA in our billing program (we capture different mode techniques i.e. "spinal", "MAC" , "regional", general....) for reporting purposes.

Julie, CPC


----------

